# Best underlay for insulation with laminate floor



## shipibo (26 Mar 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had recomendations for Best underlay for insulation with laminate flooring, also for upstairs soundpoofing as much as possible.


----------



## JohnJay (26 Mar 2013)

Ive been looking at the same as I have a cold floor to do during the summer. The best I have come up with is this the green 6mm stuff that you can find in the likes of B&Q. I used it before for when floating solid oak in an apartment. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## shipibo (27 Mar 2013)

Thanks John

    Have found the same by searching on google, most of the rolls ( silver, gold etc ...) only seem to work on acoustics ... will keep checking


----------



## shipibo (27 Mar 2013)

Something I forgot to mention


I am putting 18mm OSB2 board down on the floors, is it worth putting the insulation / fibre board on top, or is this overkill


----------



## Leo (28 Mar 2013)

I've used the fibre board between a wooden floor and a ply base. It works well I think, sound transmission to downstairs is much improved on what it used to be.


----------



## cocoa123 (7 Dec 2016)

Folks, what TOG rate underlay do I need put between concrete subfloor and 8mm laminate flooring (no underfloor heating)? I was thinking of Tech boards with 2.15 TOG. Is this OK? Would it work? Another option is 1.4 TOG polystyrene foam with foil backing. Would it suffice? TOG is lower, but moisture barrier is built in, although the subfloor concrete is dr enough. Sorry, I complete newby in these things.


----------

